# New to HD - Speeding up effect/my eyes?



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,
Im new to HDTV, just moved from a tube to a 50" samsung 8000.
Im not sure if its my eyes that need to adjust but the motion seems to be 'too fast' as if it is being speeded up slightly, is this an effect that can be adjusted or is it just my eyes? 

Thanks


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Not sure what you might be referring to - can you elaborate on what it looks like?

One possibility: maybe you have a set with Frame Interpolation, and its turned on - try turning it off - lots of people dislike the effect.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

fitzwaddle said:


> maybe you have a set with Frame Interpolation, and its turned on - try turning it off - lots of people dislike the effect.


Sounds like the problem


----------



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

its fine, i found that it was the judder cancellation, gave it the famous "soap operah' effect.


----------

